# Kona Major One vs Felt Breed



## stephenrheard (May 2, 2007)

I'm a road racer who wants to get in some cross races this year, but mostly I just want to get some cross training in to help with my bike handling (and just for a change of pace this winter). I've also been wanting to try out the singlespeed scene for a while, so I thought what the hell, I'll get a single speed cross bike and kill two birds with one stone.

So after a lot of internet <strike>drooling</strike> research, I've narrowed it down to two bikes: The 2010 Kona Major One (as soon as it's available) or the Felt Breed. I would build up the Major One myself (estimated total build around $1400), or buy the Breed as a complete bike. (I have local dealers for both)

Pros for the Major One are the scandium frame, and I believe that the frame is a little lighter.

Pros for the Breed are the really cool paint job and that it's a lot cheaper.

Is it worth the extra money for the scandium and a pound lighter? Will it make that big of a difference since I'm going to be racing a single speed bike anyway? Am I stupid for not racing geared and should just buy a Jake the Snake? Please tell me your opinions!

I will say that I'm leaning towards the Major One, but I really really want to make sure I'm making the smartest decision. (I'm, as they say, "frugal" aka cheap, and I have to absolutely be sure I'm getting the best thing before I'll lay down any cash)

Thanks guys! I promise whatever I end up buying, I'll post a ton of pics of it


----------



## limba (Mar 10, 2004)

I like scandium and Kona cross bikes always get good reviews but I don't get singlespeeds. 1x8, 1x9, 1xwhatever makes sense to me but not just one gear.
You'll be spinning like crazy or grinding up a hill. Even if you know the gear for the course, it can't always be perfect.


----------



## Greg Hejtmanek (Aug 17, 2007)

Limba, I think the point is that there are levels of the sufferfest called cross. Singlespeed just adds another factor into the suffering spectrum. Not worse or better, just different. I love single speeds... fixed for time trials, single speed mtb and cross. I am a bit slower on lap times on the single speed and yea it sort of sucks on the flat pave sections when you hear click click click and know someone is about to use the big hammer on your ego and ride away in a bigger gear.
Training wise single speed is interesting because I find myself pushing a way bigger gear or spinning at 120 plus than I normally would do on a geared bike. So I do get a bit different training on the ss crosser. The single speed class is another way to get an extra race in in a weekend. The SS class is usually pretty wild as you get the Travis Browns and the slow old futs like me in the same race. SS is not for everybody, but each their own.
As far as the original question, I think both are good frames. I am a bit partial to Kona as I have a Jake the Snake. Another way to add problems to your selection, the boys at Raleigh had a drop dead beautiful Rainier Beer SS at the Portland race last year. You may want to inquire about it as well. Good hunting.


----------



## knucklesandwich (Feb 23, 2007)

I came thisclose to buying a Major One last month, but ended up getting an ENO wheel built up for my Jake.

I say g with the Kona. The Jake/Majors are an established cross bike family for a reason- solid builds, good geometry, etc. If price is an issue and you already have parts available, the Major One is also available as a frame. I think Bikeman has them for $550.


----------



## Bosun (Jan 9, 2002)

*Go with the Kona*

I have been looking at both--I have also test ridden both. I liked the Kona better--the fit suited me more. The breed is a compact geo with fewer sizes, so check this out. I'm thinking of buying the Major One complete--that's what I test rode. The only downer is the cost. ($1050) The Breed is on sale at local shops now for $800. The two bikes are similar in build--same crankset, similar hubs. I guess the Breed has lower level Mavic rims (vs. generic on Kona), otherwise very comparable. Kona has Kore brakes vs. Breed has Tektro 720. Ride them both--that is the major difference.


----------



## jasper9 (Jul 2, 2008)

fwiw, a few months ago the Breed was pretty hard to come by here in Colorado. They couldn't even order them. Not sure if 2010's stock is released yet, this was for 2009


----------



## alxandl (Aug 23, 2004)

Just got the Kona and it looks great. Haven't ridden it yet, but the frame is very nice looking in person. Don't buy it though, I want to be the only one out there on one


----------



## Josh Patterson (Apr 29, 2007)

alxandl said:


> Just got the Kona and it looks great. Haven't ridden it yet, but the frame is very nice looking in person. Don't buy it though, I want to be the only one out there on one


Lets see some pics.


----------



## JJ_008 (Jan 20, 2009)

My LBS had the new Raleigh CX SS frame and it is amazing looking.


----------



## stephenrheard (May 2, 2007)

JJ_008 said:


> My LBS had the new Raleigh CX SS frame and it is amazing looking.


The rainier? I looked at that one after Greg Hejtmanek suggested it, it's gorgeous!, but it looked like a limited run. Does anyone know if it's going production? The only thing that would turn me off to it (in comparison to the Major One, which after the above discussion seems to win out over the Breed), would be the price, I read that the Rainier frameset was closer to a grand? It is such a good looking bike though!


----------



## JJ_008 (Jan 20, 2009)

stephenrheard said:


> The rainier? I looked at that one after Greg Hejtmanek suggested it, it's gorgeous!, but it looked like a limited run. Does anyone know if it's going production? The only thing that would turn me off to it (in comparison to the Major One, which after the above discussion seems to win out over the Breed), would be the price, I read that the Rainier frameset was closer to a grand? It is such a good looking bike though!


The Rainier at the LBS was for sale and it was around $950 (It comes with an Easton EC90 fork which is $$$). It was a beautiful white with the old logo. It made the Breed look cheap.


----------



## Bosun (Jan 9, 2002)

Did you go with the Major One frameset or the complete bike?


----------



## McFlyMpls (Sep 22, 2008)

late, but:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2324522848/

Check out the Swobo Crosby, my LBS has it and it looks beefy and overbuilt, kinda like their Fulsom/Otis.


----------



## g-Bike (Jan 25, 2006)

That pic shows a Mtn Bike and come on did it fail like that by it self or did you hit something head on? I also say go with the Rainier use this link to get yourself one for $750 in a limited SSCXWC color scheme www.sscxwc09.com

Good luck and have fun.


----------



## CouchingTiger (Mar 5, 2007)

I got a Breed a couple months ago and like it quite a bit. The fit is good, the detail is good, the component spec is good and the price seems very fair. I use the bike mostly for training though I did do one race on it. 

The only real complaint is with the rear freehub. It's some Asian proprietary I assume (as in not Shimano and not readily available or rebuildable). Mine is making the all too familiar snap/crackle/pop sound that freehubs make when they are on their last leg. I'm going to build on a spin on freewheel hub and go with a White Industries freewheel.

I also added BMX chain tensioners to the rear wheel to aid in securing it. Over the years I've learned that an axle will slide at some point no matter how hard you torque it down with the axle bolts, unless you have the tensioners.

All in all though, great rig.


----------



## pharding (Sep 30, 2009)

The Major One is a single speed version of the Major Make Jake. The 20 speed version of Major Jake and Jake the snake have consistently gotten excellent reviews in the cycling press. I would go with the Major One if you are going the single speed route.


----------



## gobes (Sep 12, 2006)

pharding said:


> The Major One is a single speed version of the Major Make Jake. The 20 speed version of Major Jake and Jake the snake have consistently gotten excellent reviews in the cycling press. I would go with the Major One if you are going the single speed route.


No, the major one is not just a single speed version of the major jake as the geometry is different.


----------



## McFlyMpls (Sep 22, 2008)

g-Bike said:


> That pic shows a Mtn Bike and come on did it fail like that by it self or did you hit something head on? I also say go with the Rainier use this link to get yourself one for $750 in a limited SSCXWC color scheme www.sscxwc09.com
> 
> Good luck and have fun.


No, actually that's a picture of a Felt 24" BMX race bike. The picture just shows what a typical catastrophic fatigue failure looks like on most aluminum bikes where the place behind the headtube and bottomtube join. That's where most stress is on a frame.


----------



## SlowIsMe (Oct 3, 2007)

fwiw, I bought a Major One frame/fork and built it up as I acquired parts - I absolutely LOVE it. The frame is a freaking rocket, and the fork doesn't chatter. granted, I don't have carbon wheels.


----------



## hczeke (Oct 17, 2006)

*Kona major One*

Pics?? Did you build up the Brown 2009 or the Black 2010? What's the build? How much does it weigh? I want one badly!!!
Thanks,
Zeke


----------



## SlowIsMe (Oct 3, 2007)

hczeke said:


> Pics?? Did you build up the Brown 2009 or the Black 2010? What's the build? How much does it weigh? I want one badly!!!
> Thanks,
> Zeke



Well, since you asked...

*Frame* - 58cm
*Fork* - stock Kona Carbon (unidirectional carbon, alu steer tube)
*headset* - Ritchey WCS
*handlebar* - 44cm Salsa Bell Lap
*brake levers* - Tektro
*brake calipers* - TRP EuroX gold finish
*seatpost* - FSA FR-270
*saddle* - Ritchey Marathon, white
*cranks* - XT (already had them, otherwise a road crank would work better. Using mountain cranks pushes the chainline way out, requiring me to put several spacers behind the freewheel.)
*chain* - KMC K710SL, white
*chainring* - Gamut 38t (will be installing a 36t tonight)
*freewheel* - Shimano 18t
*hubs* - White Industry H2 front, White Industry Eno rear (non-eccentric, 130m spacing, bolt-on) - 32h
*spokes* - Wheelsmith 2.0/1.7 silver, also Wheelsmith nipples
*rims* - Velocity Dyad, 32h silver (would have preferred polished silver, but they don't offer the Dyad in polished)
*tires* - Kenda Small Block 8, although the front tread separated so I threw on a WTB 700x44 Mutano Raptor (it fits easily!)
*pedals* - Shimano 959

The stem in the photo is an old 26mm clamp Ritchey WCS, although I've put a Vision stem which I had powdercoated white to match the seatpost. I also had the seatpost clamp powdercoated white. XT front skewer, and I used the Velocity Veloplugs instead of rim tape. Cinelli white cork bar tape, Cateye Strada wireless computer (old astrale computer in photo.)

I'd take a current photo, which would show that I DID cut the steer tube AND the front brake cable, but I lost my camera a month and a half ago. In race form, it comes in around 19 pounds. Next year I plan to build up a slightly lighter tubular wheelset. This bike could be made *A LOT* lighter than my build if you wanted to invest some money. I weigh in the 210-215lbs range, so I don't really want to go *too* light with my wheels.

The "dropouts," or horizontal track-style ends, allow for a lot of adjustment in terms of sliding the wheel forward or backwards to accommodate different gear choices.


























Several guys on my team have purchased the same frame (both frame only and as a full bike) and love it. One teammate found that a 700x42 tire on the rear would *barely* fit, but it would be tight and with no mud clearance. My 35's allow for so much goddamned mud-clearance, it isn't even funny. Seriously, don't joke about it.

You can read about another teammate's build-up here:
https://teamseagal.blogspot.com/2009/06/first-i-crush-dr-in-9-holes-at-tcman.html


----------



## hczeke (Oct 17, 2006)

*Sweet*

Super sweet build & thanks for the details and info. I got to get one now.
Thanks,Zeke


----------

